# Replacing Catalytic Converters -- Universal or Direct Fit?



## shoretist (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a bad catalytic converter and want to get opinions on whether to replace with a direct fit DEC model or a Magnaflow universal fit. There is a huge difference in cost even after I pay the shop to install the Magnaflow (I will do the DEC replacement myself more than likely). Has anyone gone one route and wished they had gone the other. The universal fit Magnaflow looks like a reasonable solution. Thoughts?


----------

